# Wildcamping restrictions in Europe



## Derekoak (Nov 17, 2019)

Are there any countries in Europe which are a definite no no for wild camping in members experience?  Slovenia  and ex Yugoslavia countries for example?
 Perhaps this could be a sticky topic?


----------



## jann (Nov 17, 2019)

Just returned from Croatia, We didn't find anywhere to wild camp that we would have been comfortable with. There was no evidence of anyone else wildcamping. 
We used mini camps which are  more basic than camp sites. Prices from £10 to £20.Most preferred to be paid in Euros than local currency 
In Slovenia We found some free aires as well as charging ones between  10 and the 20 euros. There were a few places to wild camp


----------



## John H (Nov 17, 2019)

I agree with the above post. We were in Croatia last year and wilding was a definite no-no. Police were issuing large fines. There are certain areas in other countries where it is not allowed - eg in Austria it is not allowed in the Tyrol or Vienna but accepted elsewhere. In most areas of most countries, we have found that as long as you are "parked" not "camped" then you can stop wherever parking is allowed.


----------



## Clunegapyears (Nov 18, 2019)

Holland is another country where we’ve paid for camperstops, sites, marinas or on recognised aires.


----------



## jagmanx (Nov 18, 2019)

Agree with post#4
We visited The Netherlands earlier this year..
No wildcamping to speak of (except maybe EDAM) But maybe 10 euros for marinas etc. ONE very nice camp here  https://goo.gl/maps/CeXdh18jztZbfPRd7
SOME aires (GOUDA) One Free area at Sas Van Gent https://goo.gl/maps/gQ13KUygEtAguCk3A
Germany and France very very good Belgium good
Austria OK (some and stellplatz)
Hungary mainly campsites (cheap) but some car-parks also Thermal areas
Romania the same We found 2 in 2 weeks
Czech Republic we found none
Switzerland OK (surprisingly but most campsites expensive)
Italy OK many Sostas but variable quality but campsites OKish
Denmark OK (just)
Norway good
Sweden even better
Finland moderate

All based on direct experience


----------



## jann (Nov 18, 2019)

We have found all Scandinavian countries to be good, even when no aires there is plenty of wild camping because it is easy to be away from properties. A lot of the picnic areas in Sweden, Denmark and Norway have proper toilet points and drinking water. In Finland we got water from most garages


----------



## kenspain (Nov 19, 2019)

There are a few here in Spain still but slowly they are putting signs up with no motorhomes. this is why we buy vans that don't meet the regulations  to change the paper work to register as a motorhome X public services vans are the best to get and convert yourself or get a company to do it but make sure you tell them to do it so I cant be registered as a motorhome.


----------



## Glass man (Nov 19, 2019)

You can " Park " in any suitable place in Denmark. " Camping " is not at all common.  The Aire at Ribe has big NO CAMPING signs. 
This means you must not have have anything outside the van, no step or even a drink on a seat. If you could drive away at once ( even no side windows opening outwards ) then you are Parking. You can of course choose to sleep in a parked vehicle.


----------



## Val54 (Nov 19, 2019)

There are some areas within european countries where wild camping is illegal but sometimes tolerated, particularly out of season. The Pyrenees National Park is one example.


----------



## Derekoak (Nov 19, 2019)

kenspain said:


> There are a few here in Spain still but slowly they are putting signs up with no motorhomes. this is why we buy vans that don't meet the regulations  to change the paper work to register as a motorhome X public services vans are the best to get and convert yourself or get a company to do it but make sure you tell them to do it so I cant be registered as a motorhome.


Our micro camper is still mpv on our V5. Half the furniture is easily removable. It looks like a big tinted window car.  you think that in Spain we can ignore no motorhome signs as long as we "park" only


----------



## kenspain (Nov 19, 2019)

Derekoak said:


> Our micro camper is still mpv on our V5. Half the furniture is easily removable. It looks like a big tinted window car.  you think that in Spain we can ignore no motorhome signs as long as we "park" only


If you show them your log book and it is not registered as a motorhome then I think you will be ok just look out for the no over night parking sign


----------



## mickyg10 (Dec 1, 2019)

We have driven a few times to the island of thassos in Greece . we have traveled the following there and back. France Belgium Germany Austria Croatia Slovenia Serbia Hungary Romania Bulgaria new Macedonian. we have stayed over night in many motorway service stations no problems


----------



## SquirrellCook (Dec 1, 2019)

When we first started travelling in Europe we often stopped in lorry parks amongst the lorries.  Surprisingly we found that, always on fridges were easier to sleep next to as they drowned out the noise of the motorway.  Now we like to enjoy the journey more we tend to stop in dedicated places.  Our snooper satnav had a handy thing on it that listed stops in peoples gardens.  We quite enjoyed these.  Often the hosts were entertaining, if we saw anyone.  The Garmin doesn't show anything like that.


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Dec 1, 2019)

Derekoak said:


> Our micro camper is still mpv on our V5. Half the furniture is easily removable. It looks like a big tinted window car.  you think that in Spain we can ignore no motorhome signs as long as we "park" only


My understanding is that Spain does not like wild camping in beauty spots, fair enough because they provide lots of aires. However it is my understanding that they allow you to overnight in almost any car park. Overnight means no camping!! I would not do this in a city but have done it outside towns and villages where there are often many car parks, often empty. Main nuisance is youngsters in cars!!


----------

